# Was such ich?



## stephsto (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin noch Linux Neuling also bitte nehmt mir die Frage nicht übel. Ich hab ein Netzwerk bei mir zuhause. 4 Rechner einer davon mit Suse Linux 8.1 die anderen mit Windows 2000. Auf dem Linux Rechner läuft ein PDC ein IMAP Mailserver und Apache als Webserver. Ich möchte nun folgendes. Der hat ne 80 Gigabyte Platte bekommen und nun würde ich gerne Programme auf dem Server installieren können und diese dann mit jedem Rechner im Netzwerk ausführen können. Da gibts doch bestimmt ein Schlagwort wnach ich googlen kann oder so, ich brauch halt infos, oder gibts sowas gar nicht?

Danke. Gruß stephsto


----------



## thoern (8. Oktober 2004)

Programme kannst Du wie folgt installieren:

 rpm -i <file.rpm>
 rpm -U <file.rpm>
 tar xvf <file.tar>
 gtar xzvf <file.tar.gz>
 cpio -idmv <file.cpio>
 unzip <file.zip>
 gunzip <file.gz>
 bunzip <file.bz>
 .....

 Was soll man dazu sagen


----------



## imweasel (8. Oktober 2004)

thoern hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Programme kannst Du wie folgt installieren:
> 
> rpm -i <file.rpm>
> rpm -U <file.rpm>
> ...



Da liegtst du aber teilweise falsch, denn mit *tar, gtar, cpio, unzip....* ist es mir bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt nicht gelungen Programme zu installieren, ich konnte damit nur entpacken.

Wenn du Programme remote starten willst, aber die Ausgabe (z.B. Fenster) lokal auf deinem Rechner erscheinen sollen, dann gibt es dafür mehrer Möglichkeiten.
Am leichtesten wenn du eine linux zu linux verbindung hast (login->export DISPLAY->Anwendung (&) starten)

Du kannst z.B. nach *remote desktop* o.ä. googeln.

Achja... für Windows gibts z.B. Exceed oder du installierst dir cygwin incl. X-Server.


----------



## thoern (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

 das kommt drauf an was man unter "installieren" versteht. Aber im Prinzip hast du recht.


----------

